# Suggestion for a mic



## part2read2011 (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm searching a long time for for a mic that is easy to use and is cheap.
I find and buy the "USB Go Mic from Samson". Samson is a company located in N.Y. for musicians.
I'm a "first poster" and a Professional in Elektronics and that stuff.
I hope the post is useful.
Thanks for the great software REW.
Bye.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum, part2!

The answer to your question depends on what your intentions are in taking measurements.

If you’re only interested in getting acoustics measurements such as RT-60 or ETC, then virtually any mic will work, as far as I know.

If you’re only interested in subwoofer measurements, you can simply use a Radio Shack SPL meter along with our calibration file.

However, if you’re interested in full range frequency response measurements, your measurements will only be as good as your equipment. That will require a calibrated mic. The Samson mic you mentioned is not a suitable measurement mic. Measurement mics are small-element omnidirectional condenser mics. Your cheapest option there will probably be the miniDSP UMIK-1, if you have a computer with HDMI output. If your computer doesn’t have HDMI things get more expensive. You’ll need a calibrated mic like the Dayton EMM6 from Cross Spectrum Labs, along with a suitable soundcard with phantom power and mic pre-amp.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## neo_2009 (Nov 13, 2009)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> ... miniDSP UMIK-1, if you have a computer with HDMI output. If your computer doesn’t have HDMI things get more expensive.


Is HDMI really required?
According to the "UMIK-1 setup with REW" page, "Connect an audio output from your computer to your sound system. With most computers, you can use the line out or headphone output with a suitable cable. It is advisable to connect into your system at the preamp inputs, so that the preamp volume control can be used to manage the signal level from the computer"

source: http://www.minidsp.com/applications/acoustic-measurements/umik-1-setup-with-rew

Can you please clarify?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I was going on information from the first post of the UMIK-1 sticky thread. You might want to make a post there for clarification.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> However, if you’re interested in full range frequency response measurements, your measurements will only be as good as your equipment. That will require a calibrated mic. The Samson mic you mentioned is not a suitable measurement mic. Measurement mics are small-element omnidirectional condenser mics. *Your cheapest option there will probably be the miniDSP UMIK-1, if you have a computer with HDMI output. * If your computer doesn’t have HDMI things get more expensive. You’ll need a calibrated mic like the Dayton EMM6 from Cross Spectrum Labs, along with a suitable soundcard with phantom power and mic pre-amp.


Did you mean USB, not HDMI for mic connection?


----------



## neo_2009 (Nov 13, 2009)

JonM clarified it : http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...-minidsp-umik-1-microphone-75.html#post676442


----------



## part2read2011 (Jul 14, 2011)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Welcome to the Forum, part2!
> 
> The answer to your question depends on what your intentions are in taking measurements.
> 
> ...


Do you really believe what you have written?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

My mistake, I assumed you were looking for advice for a mic to use with REW, when it looks like you really wanted to tell everyone about this wonderful and cheap mic you have discovered. However, if this is the mic you are talking about, it is not suitable for frequency response measurements.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Kal Rubinson said:


> Did you mean USB, not HDMI for mic connection?


HDMI output would naturally be from the computer to the AVR. But as others have clarified, apparently a headphone output is sufficient. As I stated...



Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> I was going on information from the first post of the UMIK-1 sticky thread.


... which apparently is bad information.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## part2read2011 (Jul 14, 2011)

To the first: "tell everyone ... this wonderful...mic" : No, only a other easy to use solution.
To the second : "not suitable for ......" : Thats wrong. Please go to the basics of sensors, physics, electronics, measurements. How the products (here the mics) are marketed don't matter.


----------



## Tomegun (Jul 4, 2011)

part2read2011 said:


> I'm searching a long time for for a mic that is easy to use and is cheap.
> I find and buy the "USB Go Mic from Samson". Samson is a company located in N.Y. for musicians.
> I'm a "first poster" and a Professional in Elektronics and that stuff.
> I hope the post is useful.
> ...


I should bite my tongue, but don't have my dentures in. So here goes... :innocent: 

Since you didn't mention what price you consider cheap, or easier to use than what?, I would say a $1.95 computer mic. might get the job done. They are easy to find at Radio Shack.

Being a "Professional in Elektronics and that stuff", it would seem, you should have been able to locate something suitable, in your collection of Elektronic stuff.

But then, having spent most of my 73 years as a FCC licensed engineer in radio & television broadcasting in addition to many years working in sound studio recording, I should realize it can be a daunting task to chose just the right piece of equipment for the job.

It's always a good idea to ask, but including as much info, such as budget limits, what equipment you plan to use it with, and intended purpose, will help someone help you.

Because you posted here, I assume it's for use with REW. In that case, reading the various post's should give you a good idea what microphones others are using and their experience with them. Then, using your Professional Elektronic background, it should be easy to make a decision. onder:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

part2read2011 said:


> To the second : "not suitable for ......" : Thats wrong. Please go to the basics of sensors, physics, electronics, measurements. How the products (here the mics) are marketed don't matter.


It has nothing to do with marketing :rubeyes: – it’s a matter of using the right mic for the job. Measurement mics are small-element, omni-directional condensers; they have been the measurement mic of choice for acoustics professionals and measurement-instrument manufacturers for at least 40 years.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## part2read2011 (Jul 14, 2011)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> It has nothing to do with marketing :rubeyes: – it’s a matter of using the right mic for the job. Measurement mics are small-element, omni-directional condensers; they have been the measurement mic of choice for acoustics professionals and measurement-instrument manufacturers for at least 40 years.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


about microphones in close:
All microphons manufactures told us four mainly specs:
1. Sensivity
2. Frequency Response
3. S/N
4. max. SPL
So, have you other magical specs for a mic?
Told us.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Polar response is important, especially for a measurement microphone.


----------

